# SVS MBS-02 MCS-02 Volume Matching Question



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I was looking at the SVSound website. It has listed 82.5db sensitivity for the MBS-02. And 88db sensitivity for the MCS-02. Would that difference in sensitivity make it difficult to get even levels at different volumes? Is that difference exaggerated because of the MBS being at 8ohm and the MCS being 4ohm?


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

You should definitely email SVS about this question. Ed Mullen is very good at giving a great response. I had the same question about my surrounds since the MBS have such different sensitivity. The more I think about it the more it seems like it would be fine as long as you level match everything before you get started. I do almost wonder if you can use another bookshelf for the center channel if you had to. Most people think this is a better alignment anyway.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I forgot to say that in Dennis's review up top, he says that the SCS-02 is a good match to the MBS-02. I think SVS will tell you to get the MCS so that you can timbre match. They strongly recommended that to me, but I was also interested in the MTS instead of the MBS.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had Klipsch surrounds mated with my SVSound SB-01 speakers. The Klipsch's were much more sensitive. As long as I listened at the level I matched them with, they did fine. Just make sure you level match all your speakers-they will match well. Dennis


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm really limited in room, and budget! If I went with MBS-02 and MCS-02, I would probably have to keep my Paradigm ADP-170 surrounds. What do you think of this possible setup? Also, don't have room for an external amp, so what about powering all of this with an Onkyo 808 receiver?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think your suggested setup would do just fine. Dennis


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm still weighing the price difference between the s and m series. Is the m series still what you could consider a good value? Is it a case of diminishing returns since the price is about 3 times as much?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having had both, I would say you will get far more for your money with either set. If you can swing it, you will find it very hard to beat the M series. Dennis


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

The other speakers I'm interested in are the Paradgim SE 1 and matching center. They're closer to want I want to spend than the m series. ($1100 for front three) I've heard them and I thought they sounded similar enough to the Studio 10's. I wonder if the S series would be just as good for half the price?


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Natescriven,

Keep in mind that the MTS-02's, and the MCS-02's are 4 ohm speakers. Is your receiver ok to handle 4 ohms? The MBS-02's are 8 ohm speakers. I think Dennis is running the S series center along with the MBS-02's. This will still be in your budget. 

I think most of the S series is 8 ohms except for the STS-02's which are 6 ohms so most receivers can handle this fine.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you have a sub? If you don't, you might think about the S series along with a good subwoofer. This combination makes the S series a huge bargain. I like the S series with a little higher crossover point than normal, though. I think the S series sounds very good crossed over from the Sub at 100 Hz. I tried testing with the 80 Hz crossover, and the S series will not punch as good as in the 80 to 100 Hz range as some full range speakers that have a 7" mid, but if you let your sub handle to 100 Hz the problem is solved. 

The S-series is a very clean and detailed set of speakers. I am going to get a chance to compare the MTS-02's to the STS-02's very soon so I will let you know my impression.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, until later today (when I set up my new MTS-02's, MCS-02), I am using the SCS-02 center with the MBS-02's with great integration. I will also use the SSS-01's for surrounds, and SBS-02's for rear surrounds. Having owned Paradigm 60's, I can say that I prefer the SVSound M-series.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

You lucky dog. You must be the reason SVS couldn't get me my speakers last week. I am hoping they can get enough parts to send me my front speakers next week. I am getting so anxious waiting for these things. It is like cruel torture. 

Dennis, you'll have to give a quick first impression to hold me over on these speakers. Ed Mullen thinks very highly of the MTS-02 speakers. I am hoping they are impressive. Also, I would like to see how your receiver handles the 4 ohm loads. They have very low impedances, but the impedance stays pretty flat so it really doesn't look to be as hard of a load as the impedance graph might look.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My Onkyo does fine with 4 ohm speakers. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dennis, I just noticed that your Onkyo 707 was rated down to 4 ohms. I thought that it was only rated down to 6 ohms for some reason.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm listening to the new M-Series right now balanced by Audyssey. They sound wonderful! Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

How is it comparing to the MBS-02's that you had. I am hoping the MTS-02 will blow away the MBS's in bass extension, and maybe SPL.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I keep reading how the MTS series puts out surprising bass, but it is hard for me to imagine with just 2, 7" woofers. Is the bass surprising?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Give me some time with them. My first impression of the center is that the sound seems to come from above and behind the speaker, as if it is coming from the screen. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got done pumping music for a couple of hours. I am hoping the MTS-02's don't disappoint me when I get them. My mids are a little blurry, but my 12" woofers on my speakers put out some chest thumping bass. It is like having 2 extra subs in my room. I will gladly trade clarity for deep bass on a front speaker. I can always add more subs eventually to cure my bass needs.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Steve1616, you asked if I have a sub. Just got the SVS PB10-NSD. Real happy with it. Except it got me started with speaker shopping. !!!

Dennis, You said you prefer M-series over Paradigm Studios. What about the Pdigms vs S-series? Because I could afford the new SE series (SE 1 and Center, $1000) and I thought they sounded very similar to the Studio 10s. Plus I already have Pdigm surrounds.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think you would be quite happy with the S-Series. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

natescriven, hopefully I can give a comparison of the S series to the M series this week. I think that the sub is crucial no matter what speakers you get, but the sub opens up many different alternatives. I have seen reviews that compare the SCS speakers plus a SVS sub to speakers costing 3 times the price. After having a sub myself, I would much rather have a sub and good bookshelf speakers vs. most full range speakers that never get low enough to feel the bass. 

I have heard the STS-02's and they play very clean compared to anything else in its price class and higher, but they still definitely need a sub. It is almost hard for me to imagine the M series being that much better than the S series just because the S series does everything right.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

steve1616 said:


> natescriven, hopefully I can give a comparison of the S series to the M series this week. I think that the sub is crucial no matter what speakers you get, but the sub opens up many different alternatives. I have seen reviews that compare the SCS speakers plus a SVS sub to speakers costing 3 times the price. After having a sub myself, I would much rather have a sub and good bookshelf speakers vs. most full range speakers that never get low enough to feel the bass.
> 
> I have heard the STS-02's and they play very clean compared to anything else in its price class and higher, but they still definitely need a sub.* It is almost hard for me to imagine the M series being that much better than the S series *just because the S series does everything right.


I like the way you think and you are so right concerning how well the S Series sound...however I have a feeling your in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

For those of you that have heard both the SVS S-02 and M-02 series, do you think there could be a series between the two? Or is the performance gap not that huge?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

natescriven said:


> For those of you that have heard both the SVS S-02 and M-02 series, do you think there could be a series between the two? Or is the performance gap not that huge?


Note: the below is based on the 01 series for I never had a chance to listen to the 02 and I really like the 01 tweeter, from what I have read the 02's are just as nice.

This would be an excellent poll questions for its all a matter of what a single person hears.....having said that for me, the answer would be "no". There is a difference.....the S Series is an awesome speaker that does everything well and besides the S Series is what got them on the map "for speakers". I would like to mention that all of this is based on the MTS/STS and matching centers for as surrounds go I listened to the MBS and SBS together at one time as side surrounds and back surrounds and they both sound great and I could really tell no difference in this configuration. I am not good at describing things, but for me the MTS/MCS just has a better sound and seems to have more impact "if listened to back to back in the same room with the same source as I have been able to do", if I wasn't able to have listened to them this way then I would not have responded to this post. The other plus is the MTS are actually beautiful to my eyes. Now if they added different veneers to the S Series for a small price more but still keeping it way less then the M Series.....then...

The MTS/MCS have a Nominal Impedance of 4 ohm 

These are just my thoughts...

I do plan on getting the SSS and maybe even the pair of SBS to run with my Rockets. But at this time if I were to replace my Rockets it would most likely be with the M Series.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Tufelhundin, Steve1616 said that he thought the S-series didn't extend down to 80hrz very well. Do you agree with that? Do you think that's a big drawback?


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Natescriven, you can go to the SVS website, and see the graphs that show the frequency response for the different speakers. The STS drops off very gradually after 100 Hz, and looks like it would work fine at an 80 Hz crossover. I definitely heard a difference in bass against an NHT speaker, but NHT is known to have a punch in the bass. That punch went away when I let the sub handle up to 100 Hz. The more I think about it, that extra punch the NHT had might be a coloration in the speaker. The STS-02 speakers are very good and uncolored. The STS-02 have great punch, but the NHT had more impact behind the punch. The STS is only down 1.5 decibals at 80 Hz, but since it starts to drop more quickly after that, that might cause the crossover to lessen the impact. The NHT is a full range speaker and does not drop after 80 Hz, so this could be the reason that the 80 Hz crossover has less impact with the STS series. There could be so many reasons for what I was hearing, but I will know more after I compare them to the M series. I will say that I didn't notice the lack of punch when compared to some other speakers I compared at the same volume levels so maybe the extra punch could be a coloration in the NHT. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

For 2 channel only...I concur and I prefer the MTS...but I prefer them anyway.:bigsmile: But the STS are really good speakers...

All I can say is this, if you have the change and a decent amp to push the front 3 of the M Series then without a doubt...get them. If the price of the M Series is keeping one from say getting a second sub...then.........:devil:


I really enjoy listening to my RS450's in 2 channel with my 1007, and I really like the MTS in 2 channel as well, hence the reason I would replace my Rockets with them if I ever decide I need...er, want to do that.:spend:


Plus...have I mentioned how good the M Series look?:innocent:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

natescriven said:


> Tufelhundin, Steve1616 said that he thought the S-series didn't extend down to 80hrz very well. Do you agree with that? Do you think that's a big drawback?




Nate I just noticed your from Centerburg....dude you have it made like most here dont. You have two things going for you right off the bat.

1. call SVS and schedule a visit to Girard, very easy to locate "they are on the left", they normally like a 2 week advance notice for they are not typically set up like a audio store, but they do have a listening room with everything set up. they will ask what you want to hear to ensure you get to test what you want...you will get to do a tour of the area most likely and visit with a GREAT group of guys. You also would be able to purchase on site, take them home and run them in your own home for a period of time......if they dont work for you send them or take them back.....I would take them, nice road trip without all the ice.:T

2. You have a MTS/MCS-01 owner in Dayton with dual PCU's and pushed by a Rotel RMB-1095 and a 807 AVR.

He is over on the Blu-ray forum....pm me if you want his user name





call SVS and take a road trip, it would be worth the drive and they are a great group of guys.


PS: I talked the MTS owner in Dayton take this rd trip with me and he came back with the M Series and I got a free T-Shirt.:bigsmile:


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Back to the original question. Here is the answer from Ed Mullen: 
The sensitivity delta between any two loudspeakers is fixed and can be compensated for at the time of calibration/level-matching. Once that is done, they will ramp up/down by the same amount as the master volume changes. The downside of a lower sensitivity speaker is that it simply requires more amp power to achieve the same SPL and at higher volumes a wimpy/marginal amp can sometimes run out of steam driving the less sensitive speaker. We always recommend a quality external amp for the M-series and that will work well even with the MBS

And yes, a road trip does sound like a good idea. About 2.5 hrs each way. Happily the paradigm's have excellent resale value, so if I go with the SVS, I won't be out much at all.


----------

